# Stored Wireless Network Password



## Safaribob (Oct 31, 2006)

I was wondering how I can change the WEP password that is stored for my wireless network router. Maybe I've been searching for the wrong keywords, but I changed the password and now everytime I want to connect to the network, I have to select "Other..." in the AirPort menu and then manually type in the name of the router and the password. Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2006)

Well for passwords take a look at Keychain Access (/Applications/Utilities/KeyChain Access). In the program delete the saved for your network then re-login and see if it remembers your new password.


----------

